# How to find an admin



## matthewd2013 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm trying to update my username which after doing research doesn't seem possible. Well, doesn't seem possible with out engaging in nefarious action (FYI vBulletin Version 4.2.0 has some significant security holes that hackers could exploit). Anyway, my research has indicated that an Admin is the only one that can change my username. I've sent a message through the site with no response. How can I tell who is an Admin so I can private message. 

If an admin reads this I would like me username changed to matthewd2013.

Thanks


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2013)

On the quick links drop down menu, choose view site leaders. But you have one admins attention; drop me a private message about what you want to do; send Rich any concern about security vulnerabilities. That's his job to plug those.


----------

